# Vikes v. Eagles predictions



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd have to say it's going to be 38-31 vikes. Was pretty close last week with a 31-17 prediction, so taking that into consideration the vikes score 4 more points that I predict, so the updated prediction is 42-31.

packers suck


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Morten puts one through at the end of the game and the vikes win 27-24. Actually I really don't care what the score is as long as its a W for the vikes. GO VIKES :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This is going to be a close game. Hopefully the Vikes D comes through. Prediction: Vikes win 31-28.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

34-23 Eagles


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

First series the Vikes have the ball Moss will catch a 50+ yard TD catch with that being the only highlight for the Queens. Daunte goes to the locker room in the fourth crying because McNabb is a better QB . "TO" with 2 TD receptions. 28-7 Eagles. Go Eagles!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BenelliBlaster said:


> 28-7 Eagles. Go Eagles!!


That's the funniest thing i've read on these forums in a long time.
:withstupid:


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I am in the perfect situation...I already won my fantasy game without any points from McNabb who is my QB, so I don't even have to hope for any points...I hate that when you have someone on the team that's playing the Vikes...

As for my prediction - Vikes 35-24


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Randy Moss 18 catches 372 yards 11 TD's in one game.
Vikings rush 2 for 122 yards with a 61 ypc avg.

Eagles defense in turmoil as the return of Hugh Douglas knocks off the locker room harmony that McNabb and TO had instilled, Douglas proclaims, "NO MORE TEAM BUBBLE BATHS, I AM SICK OF THIS".

Mcnabb knocked out in 1st quarter by Hovan's breath and body odor as it is obvious he does not take personal hygiene seriously.

TO scores early but is mentally taken out of the game when he can't find his sharpy that he stuffed in his shorts, finds out after the game when undressing that it was actually... well I won't go any further on that one.

Final score Vikings 81
Eagles 9

Note: Vikings take safety late in game so it wouldn't look like they were running up the score. They play the Bears next week, didn't want retaliation for running up the score from the Bears, as we all know the vikes struggle against teams that royally suck.

cootkiller


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes defensive line will have to be the difference maker....if they play like last week,the secondary is in for a long night.If they play well...Vikes win...31-24


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Who's driving the bus?


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

First off Anderson u are crazy, second the score will be 27-21 QUEENS WIN.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Vikings will win, probly high scoring game


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

BenelliBlaster said:


> First series the Vikes have the ball Moss will catch a 50+ yard TD catch with that being the only highlight for the Queens. Daunte goes to the locker room in the fourth crying because McNabb is a better QB . "TO" with 2 TD receptions. 28-7 Eagles. Go Eagles!!


Were you psychic?

:wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Will Culpepper ever learn how to hang on the friggin' ball?! :eyeroll:

Thank god I didn't put money on the game...I was talking the Vikes up BIG TIME! :roll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also was talking big of them but i just had a bad feeling about how the game was going to turn out.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

VIKING SUCK, GO PACKERS!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

hey, at least vikings lost to a good team, not detroit :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

SniperPride said:


> hey, at least vikings lost to a good team, not detroit :sniper:


I think you mean chicago, making it even worse. Knock on wood we got da bears this weekend.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey!
How many super bowl have the vikings won, or shall is ay LOST, I forogt could you remind me again??? HAHAHAH


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: go vikes.


----------

